# October 7th Invitation round



## nardecap (May 9, 2012)

Hi Friends,

This is strange but I received my invite around 30 mins back. I was not checking my mails as I was thinking its not yet 7th in OZ. I applied on 3rd Oct with 65 points under 261311 (Analyst Programmer).

Best of luck to all who are expecting an invite. 

Cheers.


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

No luck for me 65 points business analyst....submitted on 31-Aug...


----------



## Davidnischeal (Aug 22, 2013)

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This is strange but I received my invite around 30 mins back. I was not checking my mails as I was thinking its not yet 7th in OZ. I applied on 3rd Oct with 65 points under 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> ...


Congrats for getting the invite


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Got the invite half an hour back.


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

it's 52 minutes past midnight in Aus
Lucky you bro, looks like another round for 2613 where there are no invites for 60 pointers..


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

pablozaur said:


> it's 52 minutes past midnight in Aus
> Lucky you bro, looks like another round for 2613 where there are no invites for 60 pointers..


it seems all 65 point holders are cleared now so in next round we can expect at least few invites for the 60 point holders.


----------



## nardecap (May 9, 2012)

Ohh, my bad. Was not aware that the daylight savings is applicable. So nothing strange.


----------



## nardecap (May 9, 2012)

Davidnischeal said:


> Congrats for getting the invite


Thanks buddy. Really happy and excited.


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

ccham said:


> it seems all 65 point holders are cleared now so in next round we can expect at least few invites for the 60 point holders.


they better be, otherwise...:boxing:


----------



## nardecap (May 9, 2012)

pablozaur said:


> they better be, otherwise...:boxing:


I do have the same feeling that finally the 65 pointers pool is drying up, given the fact that I applied on 3rd Oct and got invite today. I will not be surprised if the guy with 60 points waiting since May gets invited in this round itself. 

Best of luck to everyone. 

Cheers.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ccham said:


> it seems all 65 point holders are cleared now so in next round we can expect at least few invites for the 60 point holders.


Congrats to all invites 

ccham,

Hey but how you say all 65 are cleared now ?

Sad that who have placed in July or 1st week of August 2013 with 60 points for same profession didn't yet get invite.

However, one thing that soothes me is, even last financial year, only in November, 60er were first invited. So hoping the same now as you said ccham.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

nardecap said:


> I do have the same feeling that finally the 65 pointers pool is drying up, given the fact that I applied on 3rd Oct and got invite today. I will not be surprised if the guy with 60 points waiting since May gets invited in this round itself.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.
> 
> Cheers.


yes buddy, you may be correct. FINALLY 60 point holders can see wining target.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Got the invite half an hour back.


Happy for you Sunlight, all the best 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Congrats to all invites
> 
> ccham,
> 
> ...


i'm saying that because nardecap has been invited with submit date oct 3. so it seems like all 65 point holders are got invited today itself. am wrong ?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ccham said:


> i'm saying that because nardecap has been invited with submit date oct 3. so it seems like all 65 point holders are got invited today itself. am wrong ?


That's a good catch, I never realized that point, thanks, that makes sense. 

Hope 60 starts getting invite from next round. Prayers.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## praskr (Mar 4, 2013)

Any one got invited for 263111 with 60 points ?


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

Got my invite @ 7.53PM IST  Congratulations for everyone else

Points: 70
Code: Scary 261112
EOI submitted Date: 16th Sept, 2013

Happy and Confused. 

Happy that I got the invite.
Confused for 2 reasons
1. how does this system work?
2. What are next steps and timelines. I believe it is the Application of Visa, Payment of applicable fees, Medicals and Police Clearance Certificate. Verified on the Passport website on the PCC appointments. In bangalore the next appointment date for me is 30th Oct


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

dchiniwal said:


> Got my invite @ 7.53PM IST  Congratulations for everyone else
> 
> Points: 70
> Code: Scary 261112
> ...


Congratulations, PCC 30th is not a worry as because CO allocation taes a minimum of 2 months. So you can submit anytime. 

This link below has every single information that help us for eVisa application and I am sure it will answer all your queries in mind. Please help yourself with this.

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

dchiniwal said:


> Got my invite @ 7.53PM IST  Congratulations for everyone else
> 
> Points: 70
> Code: Scary 261112
> ...


It will not take much time, I just filled it up, its 17 pages for me (some pages with just 1 question only) but many fields are already filled and only some have to be entered, not made the payment yet though. Note that you can start saving the application after 5/6 pages, and keep the "Saved TRN" safely cause you'll need it again to logon to eVisa if you are not making the payment right away, after which they'll issue you a New TRN.


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> It will not take much time, I just filled it up, its 17 pages for me (some pages with just 1 question only) but many fields are already filled and only some have to be entered, not made the payment yet though. Note that you can start saving the application after 5/6 pages, and keep the "Saved TRN" safely cause you'll need it again to logon to eVisa if you are not making the payment right away, after which they'll issue you a New TRN.


Hi Sunlight,

Can we recover this 'saved TRN' ? 

Web page crashed while I was filling details and could not save the information.
When I try again from 'Apply Visa' option it directs to log in page asking for TRN and password.

I tried forgot TRN link. After filling required details it says 'TRN found. Email has been sent to your email address.' I did not receive any mail. Checked junk/spam folders too. 

Thanks,


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulation to all.
any invitations for 60 points in 2613 ?


----------



## nardecap (May 9, 2012)

I guess no one but would prefer to wait for skill select invite report before affirming the statement. That should be out in a day or two.


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

Did someone go through with making the payment?

Please help with the best way of making the payment for Visa. I need to pay 7050 AUD.

My credit card does not have that limit - Spoke to credit card (Kotak) and they said they will be able to increase the Credit Card Limit temporary for the required amount. Considering the conversion and transaction charges there will be an addition of 3.5% + Service Tax which works out for Rs. 16000/- (+,- few hundreds).

I spoke to centrum who is a foreign exchange agent, he said same amount can be credited to the account directly with additional charges of flat Rs. 800 only which is direct saving.

Or is there any other way I can make the payment?

Is there a account number to which i can pay the fees directly and provide the acknowledgement?

Someone please give me a email ID of DIAC where i can send out this query and have them answered .

Thanks
Deepak


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

*hi*



dchiniwal said:


> Did someone go through with making the payment?
> 
> Please help with the best way of making the payment for Visa. I need to pay 7050 AUD.
> 
> ...



hi dchiniwal,
see if this post of mine is of any help to you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-invite-received-tracker-10.html#post1245844


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

anhalim said:


> hi dchiniwal,
> see if this post of mine is of any help to you.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-invite-received-tracker-10.html#post1245844


anhalim, mate I tried that this evening after I saw what you had posted.
Unfortunately neither do Citi/Kotak/American Express are extending this option.

On the contrary, I have a ICICI International Debit Card which I verified with the CC. They said I will be able to transact upto 5lakhs on gold debit card online.

I got to pay 7040 AUD, conversion charges of 3.5% on 7040*59.10 and 12.36% tax on the 3.5% charged which comes to Rs. 432xxx/- all together.

Considering if I transfer or remit to their account direct, i end up saving Rs 16000/- after all taxes and conversion charges which can be achieved through ICICI International Fund Transfer in netbanking.


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

When I applied for VISA, I met this error on step 4 (out of 17)

An error has occurred
This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

Have anybody seen this error before? How can we solve it?
I cannot proceed to the next step because of this error. So frustrating.


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

dchiniwal said:


> anhalim, mate I tried that this evening after I saw what you had posted.
> Unfortunately neither do Citi/Kotak/American Express are extending this option.
> 
> On the contrary, I have a ICICI International Debit Card which I verified with the CC. They said I will be able to transact upto 5lakhs on gold debit card online.
> ...



Dear dchiniwal,
If nothing is working out and time is constrain then don't think much about INR.16K, once u get to OZ, hopefully that will be your once day salary :cheer2:


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

@dchiniwal - I spoke to Citi yesterday and they confirmed two options that they can extend

(1) submit your payslip and increase the credit limit on the card. This will of course be subject to your salary.

(2) for one time transaction, they confirmed we could make the extra payment above the limit in advance and then use the credit card. They also confirmed there is no extra charges for this as we already make the payment.


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

There was someone in Passport seva kendra, maratahalli bangalore office today for the PCC this morning. I was there too.

Anyone from the forum?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Did anyone got invited with 60 points?


----------



## SaiSundara (May 13, 2013)

Did anyone receive invite for ICT Business Analyst (261111) with 65 points on 7th Oct ? 

I have submitted my EOI for 261111 on 25th sep with 65 points? what are my chances for invite on 21st Oct? any inputs from Seniors?

Thanks


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

SaiSundara said:


> Did anyone receive invite for ICT Business Analyst (261111) with 65 points on 7th Oct ?
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 261111 on 25th sep with 65 points? what are my chances for invite on 21st Oct? any inputs from Seniors?
> 
> Thanks


no clear evidence for your occupation in last round so wait couple of days more until they publish the round report.


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

did anyone receive invite for ICT System Analyst (261112). I applied for EOI with 65 points on 30-Sep.


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

pjs said:


> did anyone receive invite for ICT System Analyst (261112). I applied for EOI with 65 points on 30-Sep.


@pjs, i received but i was on 70 points under 189. I had applied on 17th Sept and received the intive on 7th Oct.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

SaiSundara said:


> Did anyone receive invite for ICT Business Analyst (261111) with 65 points on 7th Oct ?
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 261111 on 25th sep with 65 points? what are my chances for invite on 21st Oct? any inputs from Seniors?
> 
> Thanks



Hello,

Please check the Oct.7th tracker as collected:
07-OCT-2013 EOI Invitation Received Tracker - Category189 | OZdeep

For 2611, there was someone who submitted EOI on around 8/15~8/20 got invited with 65 pts.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

There is unexpected delay in publishing 7th Oct results. They are really checking the pesions of the people who are wait for 189 invite

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

finally they have publish oct 7 round report

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

In 7th Oct round for 2613 it was 28/05/2013 how the date shown is 7/5/2013 now.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results

Please explain.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sumdur said:


> In 7th Oct round for 2613 it was 28/05/2013 how the date shown is 7/5/2013 now.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results
> 
> ...


yes man it's really strange in AUG 05 round it said 28 may but now may 07. may be their mistake but i'm really conduced. anyhow it has come to 60 point now that's pleasure


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

ccham said:


> yes man it's really strange in AUG 05 round it said 28 may but now may 07. may be their mistake but i'm really conduced. anyhow it has come to 60 point now that's pleasure


ccham,

seeing the shocks, we have received in the past, I don't think it will be a mistake. The organisation like skillselect cannot do a mistake on date of effect.

Even though they have come on 60 points for 2613 however our waiting list have gone back almost by a month.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sumdur said:


> ccham,
> 
> seeing the shocks, we have received in the past, I don't think it will be a mistake. The organisation like skillselect cannot do a mistake on date of effect.
> 
> ...


yes man, again they have successfully screwed up our minds.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

sumdur said:


> In 7th Oct round for 2613 it was 28/05/2013 how the date shown is 7/5/2013 now.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results
> 
> ...


It could be someone who submitted on 7-May had suspected his EOI. For suspected EOI will not be included in the pool of Invitation Round. Then if he un-suspected his EOI, it will be invited immediately if condition is met.


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

*October 7th invites*



Harish2013 said:


> It could be someone who submitted on 7-May had suspected his EOI. For suspected EOI will not be included in the pool of Invitation Round. Then if he un-suspected his EOI, it will be invited immediately if condition is met.




Hi there,

Invitation process and cut offs

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	26/09/2013 5.26 pm


For the Occupation 263111 (Celing value is 1800), prior to the October invite, 188 people got the invites. Now that number has changed to 369. Then I guess 181 people got the invites for the this occupation in the first round of October in this Occupation. That’s a big number of invites.

Wish I had submitted my EOI as soon as I got my results. I wud have stood a chance of getting the invite then as submitting EOI is a very easy task. I for my ACS results on the 25th of September and I took 5 days to submit the EOI. This costed me. This serves as a lesson to everyone to act quickly as every second counts.


Hoping that I shud be getting an invite on the 21st of October.


Also I want u to please throw light as to how long subclass 189 visa application is and what all will they ask. I want to know what all I shud prepare before as I don’t want to repeat the mistake I did ie taking 5 days to fill the EOI form. When I get an invite, I want to be in a position where I can submite the 189 visa application rtaway. Many thanks.



Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

Strange. For code 2611 ceiling was 1380 and total issued was 998 before the results of 7th Oct published. Today it is,

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1380	965

How is this possible?


----------



## tikna (Aug 8, 2013)

goodguy2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Invitation process and cut offs
> 
> ...


it was 288


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Thanks for correcting*



tikna said:


> it was 288


Hi there,

Sorry…I got my numbers wrong. U r right. Thanks for correcting me. :doh:

It was 288 and not 188. And now 288 has become 369 – meaning 81 guys got the invites.

Sorry for the confusion guys….. I’m a newbie.

Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

dchiniwal said:


> Strange. For code 2611 ceiling was 1380 and total issued was 998 before the results of 7th Oct published. Today it is,
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1380	965
> 
> How is this possible?


yeah seems weird , dont understand it, Maybe they didnt have the correct numbers before....!


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea on 21st Oct invitation results..
I have 65 points for 261112 on 30-Sep. Not sure if i have to take a boost on IELTS for 8.0

Problem in taking IELTS boost:
1) I can take up only on Nov 21 (for some personal reasons)
2) I will get the result only by Dec 3rd
3) By that time 4 rounds of invitation will already be gone,
4) And I think by that time I have possibilities receiving the invite for 65 itself?
5) So now it is a waste of time,money, effort & above all waiting for the result for for IELTS.

I am confused. Should I take IETLS boost or wait for the invitation.Please help.

Thanks,
PJS.


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,
I wouldnt do it, im in the same position as you are, 65 score is good enough. Invite can be expected in less than 4 rounds as most of the rush has passed away.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

pjs said:


> Does anyone have any idea on 21st Oct invitation results..
> I have 65 points for 261112 on 30-Sep. Not sure if i have to take a boost on IELTS for 8.0
> 
> Problem in taking IELTS boost:
> ...


Hello friend,

first, relax. let us explore all avenues in regards to your circumstances.

1. your occupation group code, that is 2611, is highly competitive and is one of those 6 occupations that has stringent rules to pick the aspirants. 
2. Holding 65 points is undoubtedly an added vantage as you will be invited prior to 60 pointers (this queue is very large in your group code). Moreover, your code has a decent number of invites per round that is i guess, about 20. 
3. number of high scoring candidates such as 70, 75, 80 normally will be reduced in the later months of the program year. So, you have no worries about upcoming candidate's scores.
4. lastly yet significantly the last candidate's visa date of effect under your occupation is 26/08/2013 with 65 points under 189/489 visa in latest round (07/10/2013). That means, 65 pointers have been invited in the recent round. Your visa date of effect is just 4 days after the last candidate. Within this 4 days, i don't think there may be myriad 65 pointers.

Keeping all factors in mind, i am sure that you will get the invite in upcoming round itself that will be organized on the day after tomorrow. In the worst case,you should get an invite in first round of november, 2013. Hence, no point even in thinking about IELTS.

Be ready to be kissed by the golden email.

Sathiya


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Any Idea on 261314 (Software Tester) SS. At points, participants receives Invite and has anyone got invite for 190 in 261314 code and at what points. Thanks


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> first, relax. let us explore all avenues in regards to your circumstances.
> 
> ...


Thanks SAthiya.
But please note, my EOI is 30/9, that is more than a month after 26/8, for those who received invite on 7th Oct invitation round . So is your reply still good??


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

pjs said:


> Thanks SAthiya.
> But please note, my EOI is 30/9, that is more than a month after 26/8, for those who received invite on 7th Oct invitation round . So is your reply still good??


hello buddy,

i clearly mentioned in my message that 20 people holding better scores like 70, 75+ or 65(prior lodging date) between the above period may not be there. So, i indicated the same that your chances are good for upcoming round and in worst case, in first round of November, you can expect the invite.

Encouraging the people by "like"ing their comments providing that they are helpful is really good.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> i clearly mentioned in my message that 20 people holding better scores like 70, 75+ or 65(prior lodging date) between the above period may not be there. So, i indicated the same that your chances are good for upcoming round and in worst case, in first round of November, you can expect the invite.
> 
> ...


When can people with 60 points can expect for BA? 
Any hope?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rroz said:


> When can people with 60 points can expect for BA?
> Any hope?


hi rroz,

Here is my analysis for your case. 

1. See, your occupation is one of the highly competitive ones and is listed among the 6 occupations that follow different way of selection of candidates.

2. Number of invites per round for your occupation is good enough that is around 20 per round. This means top 20 candidates based on their overall points will be invited under 189 visa in every round. So, this is a decent number although the competition among 65 pointers seems to be high.

3. the visa date of effect of the last candidate who got invite last round (07/10/2013) had 65 points and with 26/08/2013. Hence, the competition seems to be on the upper side as far as your occupation is concerned. 

4. There are many 60 pointers in your occupation who have been standing in the queue.
I guess, unluckily, no 60 pointers invited under your profile code in yesterday's round. Although this is discouraging, you don't need to panic. The situation will be reversed very soon.

Taking all above points into account, i guess, you may expect an invitation in December, or January. AGAIN, ONCE THE RESULTS OF LAST ROUND ARE OUT, WE CAN PREDICT BETTER. even, few 60 pointers with prior lodging date might have been invited. Nobody knows until the outcomes are out.

So, be optimistic and patient to get invite,

sathiya


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi rroz,
> 
> Here is my analysis for your case.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sathiya !

For detailed clarification. thanks..
I'm planning to write exam again lets c....


----------



## Varun Anand (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,this is Varun.wats the current status of your application
Grant?
Me still waiting ,submitted PCC nd MED too on 12th Dec-13.
Code 2613
Thanks


----------

